# Cost of living in Phuket.



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a recent assessment of the cost of living in Phuket. Pretty accurate, too.


Many of Thailand’s most popular tourist and retiree destinations are becoming the most expensive places in Southeast Asia to settle down, being beaten by Malaysian and Indonesia counterparts.

The cost of living survey was conducted by comparison site Numbeo. https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/

Four-person family monthly costs: 59,252.24 baht without rent.
A single person monthly costs: 16,825.81 baht without rent.
Cost of living index in Phuket is 3.47% higher than in Chiang Mai.
Cost of living rank 271st out of 438 cities in the world.
Phuket has a cost of living index of 45.41.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Phuket...its a big place... is 4% higher COL than chiang mai?? No waaaaaaay. Phuket..generally is very much more expensive than just about anywhere else in Thailand!


----------

